# The current RALEIGH Chopper line-up



## wazza

from the back...
68 cable through frame 3+2 tallframe
69 3+2 tall frame
70 5 speed with hbr
all in original paint n chrome.
always looking for choppers and spares also rodeo n fireball


----------



## vastingray

wow very cool


----------



## bikebum1975

Dude those are SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## yudisulistio

*ajiiibbbb...!!!*


----------



## Goldenrod1

The fastest one gets the statue?


----------



## Oldnut

*Choppers*

Nice bikes have a few of them


----------



## smitty69

*Love the choppers...Awsome bikes and nice to ride..two local pic ups*

Choppers are such cool bikes


----------



## sfhschwinn

if any one is looking I have 2 choppers for sale. a MK1 shown here. 3 speed but may be 5 speed have to clean off hub to see and also I have to fix sissy bar, kickstand is missing, no shifter or chain guard, no grips. I have the rear brake and maybe a lever. I also have Raleigh pedals for this one as well.  Second is a MK2. 5 speed with original redline slik from an earlier chopper. Missing handle bar/stem, springs for seat, front fender, shifter, chain guard, and some other parts. PM me if interested or if you are a guest post here with an email to get in touch with you.


----------



## Wcben

The one I wish I kept!..... I had a 70 mk1 orange with the tall bar, 10 speed..... Gone but long missed!


----------



## Springer Tom

Does anyone know the original poster? I have an orange '69 3+2 that I'm considering selling.


----------



## JAKE B

sfhschwinn said:


> if any one is looking I have 2 choppers for sale. a MK1 shown here. 3 speed but may be 5 speed have to clean off hub to see and also I have to fix sissy bar, kickstand is missing, no shifter or chain guard, no grips. I have the rear brake and maybe a lever. I also have Raleigh pedals for this one as well.  Second is a MK2. 5 speed with original redline slik from an earlier chopper. Missing handle bar/stem, springs for seat, front fender, shifter, chain guard, and some other parts. PM me if interested or if you are a guest post here with an email to get in touch with you. View attachment 192197




I'd be interested in seeing some more pics of that mk2, you're tempting me a lot if its still available, just haven't figured out how you send a pm on this site! Lol


----------



## sfhschwinn

jake- you cant PM yet as you have to post I believe 20 times to have access. right now your name is green when it goes blue you can PM. email me at sfh21293@gmail.com. just a heads up I paid $360 for the MK2 and I don't want to lose money on it. I would need $400 shipped. I know its on the high side but I may have extra parts to sweeten it. The handle bars and stem in picture I don't have anymore but I would include a set of vintage ape hangers, a vintage stem, and I have a Raleigh road bike with brakes that may fit so I would add those as well. The rear wheel/tire in picture are not the 5 speed redline, this pic was taken before I got those parts.


----------

